# my Cruze with new headlights, diffuser, carbon and other stuff



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello. here is my cruze 2.0 lt with the new headlights, rear diffuser, carbon symbols and dark window films. ive replace the main lights for some mtec cosmos blue ones


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks nice, not a big fan on the headlight LED strip, imitating AUDI but overall i like it . Really like the rear end, where did you get this rear bumper? Or did it come stock?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello. got it from ebay with the headlights


----------



## Grim (Apr 12, 2011)

The rear is nice because it looks like a dually but theres a small cutout for the ground facing exhaust on the left where your actual exhaust goes out. Ill probably end up getting that one too.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you using bulbs that came with the lights or did you put in a HID kit?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

i replace the lights with H7 Mtec Cosmos Blue. but in the future will install HIDs


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

How does the rear diffuser attach? Is it sticky tape or do you need to cut and screw stuff on?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

so the rear diffuser is a fake? it just looks like it has dual? 
looks pretty cool and good..


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

justmike said:


> How does the rear diffuser attach? Is it sticky tape or do you need to cut and screw stuff on?


go look it up on ebay. it screws on


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Not bad at all im liking your Cruze and everything about it except for the L.E.D. lights by your headlights, it just kills the look.

I love diffusers, do you have a close up picture of the diffuser? What was the cost for the cruze diffuser


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Has no one here looked on eBay for Cruze parts?? Sorry, just surprised at how many thread questions there are about "where'd you get that part from?". An eBay search can save you the trouble!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

I like what you've done with your car. What is the diffuser made out of. Plastic or fiberglass? Is it pretty durable?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Visit BMCextremeCustoms.com OR KoreanAutoImports.com They have very nice body kits for the Cruze. I ordered the RoadRuns body kit off them recently, waiting for it to come in and get it painted to match my taupe grey cruze. Pics wil be up of it installed ASAP


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

The rear diffuser just got upped on my future mod list. Looks great!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

The ebay ad says it only fits series 1, does not fit series 2. What does this mean?


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ I think the series 1 means the Holden cars and series 2 is the US cars.

I'm not sure but it doesn't look like this will work with an LTZ RS. Is this true. The back/bottom is all together different.


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

cool setup bro
i really like the headlights
i am planning to buy this same headlight
i have one question does the LED eyeliner turn on alone? like the audi's headlight?
is it bright enough at daytime?
can you post a pic of the headlight switched on in bright sunlight?
Thank you very much


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

siskue2005 said:


> cool setup bro
> i really like the headlights
> i am planning to buy this same headlight
> i have one question does the LED eyeliner turn on alone? like the audi's headlight?
> ...


plz help guys!
anyone.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

nice lookin car


----------



## Provogue911 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey bro....does ur car run on petrol? coz when i had checked got to know that diffuser can be changed only for petrol versions


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

looks pretty cool


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

here's a few links for yall!
I gotta lip spoiler from this guy...it's great!!!!

Chevy Cruze

PU not ABS

PU Rear Bumper Dual Diffuser Spoiler Fit Chevy Cruze 2011 2012 Quadruple | eBay


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

nice mods indeed. Car looks great!


----------

